# deflated egg



## shiftylou (Apr 27, 2008)

2 eggs are due to hatch, woke up yesterday to 1 of the eggs being deflated, thought it may hatch soon but today it is still deflated, its still glowing pink and can make out something in there, Is this natural for it to be deflated so long?


----------



## hubert_cumberdale (Oct 22, 2008)

dont worry, its just taking in the egg sac, and shuld hatch soon, when is it due to hatch?


----------



## shiftylou (Apr 27, 2008)

had another look as im so impatient! can see the tail, fingers and the whole leo in there, its due any day now, the other egg has not deflated and i can see the whole leo in there also. shall i just leave to hatch by its self?


----------



## 9Red (May 30, 2008)

Yes, leave it alone for the time being. More neonates are lost by over-zealous keepers that wont leave them alone prior to hatching than those that die in the egg, so be patient and let the baby come when it's ready.


----------



## hubert_cumberdale (Oct 22, 2008)

yes definately leave it alone, it will hatch! not all eggs deflate dramatically before hatching.


----------



## shiftylou (Apr 27, 2008)

4days and still deflated, can make out every part of the leo inside, should it move around in the egg?


----------



## hubert_cumberdale (Oct 22, 2008)

How long in total has it been deflated for?
I had 2 eggs deflated for over 2 weeks and they finally hatched with no warning.


----------

